# Stocks with high exposure to the oil price?



## Tim_54321 (11 June 2009)

Hi, I believe oil will be going much higher in the next few years and I'm interested in some stocks that are highly correlated to the oil price. Can anyone suggest any? I'm not after investment advice just a starting point for my own research. 

Thank You
Tim


----------



## sjx (11 June 2009)

Tim_54321 said:


> Hi, I believe oil will be going much higher in the next few years and I'm interested in some stocks that are highly correlated to the oil price. Can anyone suggest any? I'm not after investment advice just a starting point for my own research.
> 
> Thank You
> Tim




Santos, Woodside, Oil Search, Carnarvon, Mosaic, ROC, Nido..


----------



## Beej (11 June 2009)

Don't forget good old BHP has a decent oil exposure as well!

Beej


----------



## ColB (11 June 2009)

Linc Energy (LNC) Tim.  May take at least 12 months before they get off the ground but with a high oil price they have a proven technology that should result in good returns for its shareholders


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2009)

sjx said:


> Santos, Woodside, Oil Search, Carnarvon, Mosaic, ROC, Nido..






Beej said:


> Don't forget good old BHP has a decent oil exposure as well!
> 
> Beej




They would all be my picks, its a resource that is limited, and these low prices, are a glitch in an otherwise continuing high oil price.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (12 June 2009)

stormin norman .........you still got them oil longs from 30,s ?


----------



## son of baglimit (12 June 2009)

O&G services companies continue to benefit from the association.

WOR, CLO, MRM, NMS, and many of the mining service co's who are establishing offshore divisions.


----------



## ormond (12 June 2009)

IMD-Imdex is another service co.which provides drilling fluids and down hole instrumentation to the mining and oil,gas sector.


----------



## Nyden (12 June 2009)

An unusual one is PDN. Although a Uranium producer, it seems to move in the direction of oil as well. Perhaps the higher the price of oil goes, the more appealing uranium seems?

As already mentioned, Woodside, and BHP are also very good (I hold all three), but with regards to Woodside at least - you also need to keep an eye on the LNG price.

Good question, by the way. My entire portfolio is basically energy / oil based


----------



## surfziggy (12 June 2009)

My guess is that PDN follows because as oil price increases, it becomes more likely that nuclear energy will be needed/used more. We've basically left it to the last minute to develop and get up to speed on green technology. But nuclear is already proven to work. Although obviously it's not 100% clean and has its own problems!


----------



## Nashie (14 June 2009)

i posted a thread earlier re Caltex.  As this is more of a oil retailer it may still be influenced by the oil price - but I cant really pick a pattern when the oil price moves.?  its a good stock however.


----------



## grace (14 June 2009)

Beej said:


> Don't forget good old BHP has a decent oil exposure as well!
> 
> Beej




Yes, I read one day that BHP is our largest oil producer (not Woodside as I would have thought).  That I found very interesting.  I do not have a link for this I'm sorry, but I have a good memory for anything I read.  Please don't prove me wrong.....I'll be heartbroken.


----------



## ROE (14 June 2009)

Nashie said:


> i posted a thread earlier re Caltex.  As this is more of a oil retailer it may still be influenced by the oil price - but I cant really pick a pattern when the oil price moves.?  its a good stock however.




Caltex earns most of their money from refine oil...a dog of a business to be in   

I can understand why they want to go into retail and snapped up Mobil.

I dont have any Caltex shares  I just read lot of annual reports from different company in my spare time, Caltex happen to be one of them.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 October 2010)

What do people see as a good oil stock come higher prices that is producing and benefiting from demand?


----------

